# Red Sea nano filter -- have you tried it?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All
I'm thinking of putting a Red Sea filter on a very small tank. The Red Sea nano filter is designed for tanks up to 2 gallons. I've never seen one set up on a tank and I"m wondering whether they are noisy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

i have two of those filters on 2.5 gallon tanks ... one ran for less than 3 months and it is too loud to use anymore ... i have contacted big als (where i bought them) and they have not responded to two emails so far ... the second one i often have to tap it to get it to stop making a vibrating noise ... and depending on what type of tank you want to put it on, it barely fits on my standard 2.5 gallons ... i have tried so many filters for small tanks and while this one has been the "best", that is not saying much because they others all sucked ... as i type this the one left working has started to vibrate ... so i will have to get up and go and tap it to get it to shut up ... i personally would not suggest this filter ... unfortunately i can not suggest a good one as i am still looking ...


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i have one 
mine isn't noisy and i think i had it for a couple years


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

wierd, its gotten many nice reviews. have you tried putting a sponge on the intake to reduce the food particles getting to the impeller


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you very much, Hoolagal, Christhefish and Neven. It's very helpful to get people's impressions even if they differ. In my experience, if there is any chance at all that a filter will be noisy, I will end up with a noisy one! So, I think I'll keep looking for a filter before I give this one a try. Or I'll try a second hand one that's already proven itself. Thanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one of these on my 3 gal betta tank & have no probs with it whatsoever. I don't think I have ever heard it make the first noise. What I really like about it is it has an flow control valve on it & I have it closed to probably 90- 95% due to blasting the betta around and it still works great after 8 months. No noise and water stays crystal clear. Just my experience with it.


----------

